# How to use iPhone Headset incl. Microphone with PC



## bytemission

Hi,

 i want to use my iPhone Headset for Skype Voice Calls on my PC (ahm, it's a Mac).
 The headset has this "new" 4-pin miniheadphoneplug and the PC has seperate
 Audio Out and Audio In jacks. So i need an 4-pin miniheadphonejack to stereo minijack + monominijack adapter. Is there an adapter available anywhere? Could'nt find one... Or does anybody know how to solder such an adapter?

 Thank you

 Christoph


----------



## 4sound

I think this is what you're looking for.

iPhone Headset adapter for Skype & Other VOIP connections F/M/M | ShowMeCables


----------



## untrueparadox

I'm gonna bump this extremely old thread because I came across this on eBay and found a good and cheap solution.
  Unlike the above adapter which costs $16.99 shipped to US and something like $30 shipped worldwide, dealextreme has one for $2.50 shipped worldwide.
   
  http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32328


----------

